# RUN FLAT vs NON RUN FLAT



## MsMinMD (Jun 8, 2012)

I am interested in switching out from my OEM Run Flat Tires to Non-Run Flat Tires. Please advise of what the best tires are. I bought my BMW 328i Coupe in 2009 and I have changed my tires twice since buying. The hold no tread at all and they are very costly. Any suggestions....


----------



## Submariner (Oct 17, 2011)

Search is your friend here ....
Tons of threads on this topic.


----------



## MsMinMD (Jun 8, 2012)

I've been searching and cannot seem to find what I'm looking for.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

That makes two of us. Information overload from all the threads in the forums.


----------



## MsMinMD (Jun 8, 2012)

Based on my research and all the reviews that I have read about all the tires that are well suited for my 328i the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S Plus (Ultra High Performance All-Season) is best for my car.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

Did you review this tire test? http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tests/testDisplay.jsp?ttid=147


----------



## MsMinMD (Jun 8, 2012)

*thanks a bunch*

Diesel Power,

Thank you so much for sending me these reviews. After reading the reviews and checking the specs I think I will go with the Potenza. I am familiar with the tires as I have the Run Flat OEM Potenza on my car now. However, I would much rather do non run flat at this point. Have a great day.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

+1 for the RE970 A/S Pole Position. Great tire!

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm leaning towards the RE970AS as well.

Gary, in terms of handling, noise, and mileage (in that order), which tire would you recommend from the following: RE970AS, RE960AS RFT, P Zero Nero AS RFT, Primacy MXM4. My goal is to improve upon the OEM ContiProContact SSR.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

I'd lean towards the RE970.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks, Gary. The 30-day Buy and Try Guarantee is an added benefit.


----------



## bten (Sep 22, 2002)

Gary,

I was considering the 960AS rft as my next set. I had the non-run flat version on a 2004 Z4 and really liked them. How does the run flat version compare to the non run flat version?


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

bten said:


> Gary,
> 
> I was considering the 960AS rft as my next set. I had the non-run flat version on a 2004 Z4 and really liked them. How does the run flat version compare to the non run flat version?


I decided to go with the 960AS RFT. Really like them so far (500 miles). Welcome improvement compared to OEM ContiProContact SSR. About two weeks remaining on 30-day Buy and Try.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

Diesel Power said:


> I decided to go with the 960AS RFT. Really like them so far (500 miles). Welcome improvement compared to OEM ContiProContact SSR. About two weeks remaining on 30-day Buy and Try.


About 28,000 miles on these tires now. 3 tires are at 5/32 and 1 at 4/32. All tires are slightly cupped. Looks like achieving 40K, which is the treadwear warranty threshold, will be a challenge. Rotating every 5K.

The tires have gradually emitted more noise since the 18K mark. Handling has been great and ride remains good. Still satisfied overall.

That said, I'm going to ditch the RFTs the next tire purchase and go with a higher treadwear warranty tire. Leaning towards Conti Extreme Contact DWS or Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3.


----------



## LoneStar00 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this info. I have the same issue with run flat tires with my 2013 BMW 640i Gran Coupe with 20" wheels. The car is literally a bone shaker. 

I am thinking about switching to conventional tires (non run flat). I am thinking about Michelin, Pirelli, or Continental. What really matters to me is the comfort and rating A temperature and tracking. 

Any suggestions would be really appreciated!


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

I put Michelin Pilot AS3's on my 335D and had Tire Rack road force balance them.....nothing but positive things to say about the tire. Absolutely the best allseason tire I have ever had(and I drive 40,000 miles per year so I go through a lot of tires). Can't tell you about use in snow because I have dedicated snow tires but in dry and wet conditions they would be tough to beat. Previous tire had been Conti DWS and those could never be balanced correctly even with road force balancing. Suffered for 20,000 miles on those tires tires before I pitched them....never again


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

dnaer said:


> I put Michelin Pilot AS3's on my 335D and had Tire Rack road force balance them.....nothing but positive things to say about the tire. Absolutely the best allseason tire I have ever had(and I drive 40,000 miles per year so I go through a lot of tires). Can't tell you about use in snow because I have dedicated snow tires but in dry and wet conditions they would be tough to beat. Previous tire had been Conti DWS and those could never be balanced correctly even with road force balancing. Suffered for 20,000 miles on those tires tires before I pitched them....never again


Thanks for sharing that. I need a tire that can handle a small amount of snow. The initial feedback on the Michelin Pilot Sport A/S 3 doesn't appear to be favorable for that particular use. My climate doesn't justify dedicated snow tires.

Everyone has their own tire experiences and that's why different rating scores for the same tire occur. I often wonder how much quality control, particularly for the tire compound, plays a role in the wide range of scores.

That said, I remember when the Bridgestone Potenza RE970AS hit the market it was rated #1 in the Tire Rack survey results and the Conti DWS was #2. At the present moment, the Conti DWS remains #2 with over 34.9 million miles logged and the RE970AS has slipped to #7 with 2.4 million miles logged. The A/S 3 is currently #4 with approximately 231,000 miles logged. If you follow the survey results, generally a tire doesn't move up in the rankings from its initial debut.

I'll probably assign a higher weight to how a specific tire is rated by 3 Series owners before making my final decision.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

New set of Conti DWS installed today. Big difference compared to the RE960AS Pole RFT. DWS is a better riding tire. Basically, 60 days to decide if I'm keeping the tires.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## VT550i (Dec 6, 2010)

Diesel Power said:


> New set of Conti DWS installed today. Big difference compared to the RE960AS Pole RFT. DWS is a better riding tire. Basically, 60 days to decide if I'm keeping the tires.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I agree with Diesel Power, I use Conti Extreme Contact DWS all season ultra sport tires on my 550i and they are great in snow, rain and even on the track. In fact a few winters ago it snowed a ton in the DC/VA area and I was able to drive better then most AWD cars in traffic. Even right past an explorer stuck going up a hill.

I buy all my tire from Tirerack.com have them shipped to me and installed by a local repair shop. Best bang for your buck!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

